# Applescript et Xtool, gestion de la souris



## jackiechan (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer à Snow Leopard. Avec mes applescripts, j'utilisais précédemment l'osax Xtool, pour guider la souris et relever sa position.
Cela marchait très bien sous léopard. Maintenant, sous SL, cela ne fonctionne plus.
Voila ce que me dit le terminal :


```
osascript[892:903] Error loading /Library/ScriptingAdditions/XTool.osax/Contents/MacOS/XTool:  dlopen(/Library/ScriptingAdditions/XTool.osax/Contents/MacOS/XTool, 262): no suitable image found.  Did find:
	/Library/ScriptingAdditions/XTool.osax/Contents/MacOS/XTool: no matching architecture in universal wrapper
osascript: OpenScripting.framework - scripting addition "/Library/ScriptingAdditions/XTool.osax" declares no loadable handlers.
applescripts/positionMouse.scpt: execution error: «script» doesn&#8217;t understand the «event XTooMoPo» message. (-1708)
```

Avez vous des pistes qui pourraient m'aider à résoudre ce problème? Ou bien une autre façon de relever la position de la souris?

J'ai recherché sur le net... Pas de réponse pour l'instant.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Diablovic (2 Octobre 2009)

Peut-être que c'était une version PPC uniquement. J'y pense à cause du "no matching architecture". Si c'est bien à cause de ça tu peux eventuellement tenter de le recompiler en version intel (les sources sont disponibles sur internet) ou installer Rosetta.
Il semblerait que osax ne soit plus maintenu depuis un bout de temps.
L'auteur propose de passer à smile.


----------



## Diablovic (2 Octobre 2009)

N.B: Correction: xtool qui n'est plus maintenu, pas osax


----------



## jackiechan (2 Octobre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse. 
Comment puis-je recompiler les sources sous Snow Leaopard?
J'ai installé rosetta, mon problème est de savoir comment faire tourner l'osax dessus maintenant. Je ne sais pas.
Dommage pour le développement de Xtool. Je suis tout de même étonné qu'il n'y est pas d'équivalent pour aujourd'hui. J'ai beaucoup cherché, sans trouver.
Si quelqu'un connait un gestionnaire de souris utilisable via applescript, ou bien le shell directement, je suis preneur.

Merci


----------



## jackiechan (3 Octobre 2009)

Finalement j'ai trouvé Extra Suite, qui fonctionne


----------

